# Possible competition in Oslo, Norway



## MrMoney (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi guys, long time no post from me! I have been following up on the forums every day since I have an office-job and get bored really often 

I want to take the temperature on how keen people are about a competition held in Norways capitol since there has not been one here yet. I know of atleast 3 other cubers here in Oslo who could help me organize it. Maybe even find some sponsors so it would not cost so much/anything.

The competition would be held on a saturday and sunday after summervacations, with heavy focus on:

2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
---
3x3x3 BLD
3x3x3 MBLD
4x4x4 BLD
5x5x5 BLD
---
3x3x3 FMC
3x3x3 One-handed
Pyraminx
Magic
Master Magic

I am not so keen on having 6x6x6/7x7x7/mega/giga and alot of other sideevents as I think that will take too much time.

Let me know what you guys think and improvements!

Ramadan Sulejman


** Added OH to the list!


----------



## Shortey (Apr 23, 2010)

Hell yeah!

EDIT: 3x4x4 MBLD? =P
EDIT: Please Pyra and drop the Magic events.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm interested


----------



## Isbit (Apr 23, 2010)

Do it, pleeease


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 23, 2010)

Great idea to host a competition in Oslo. It's not further than we travel to the danish competitions so I'm interested. 

I just want to point out that I would be very happy to see 3x3OH in the event list.


----------



## Erik (Apr 23, 2010)

Do it


----------



## Henrik (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a possible road trip. 
But look at other "nordic" competitions  

Look around on svekub.se and speedcubing.dk for more info


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds expensive! xD


----------



## TheBB (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, just do it. Drop me, Vidar or Hilmar an e-mail if you need help, tips or delegates.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg


----------



## tehmaxice (Apr 23, 2010)

Morten said:


> ...EDIT: Please Pyra and drop the Magic events.



Morten is so scared of losing his magic NR's 

OT:
This sounds great, we've been waiting for someone to do this.
So much easier for those who come from abroad.

Go for it


----------



## Shortey (Apr 23, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > ...EDIT: Please Pyra and drop the Magic events.
> ...



Caught me. =P
Thank lord you're registered in Iceland. =D


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 23, 2010)

Only reason I am still just "thinking" about running a competition is because I am getting married this summer (!) and I am wondering if I have the time to plan it all to the level people expect and deserve. I would hate it if people came from abroad and used their money, time and energy and were not happy.

I will think about it all and then decide if the time is right. It seems there is interest!

And BTW, Norway is not expensive if you only plan to stay here a weekend/some days. If you plan on buying alchohol or cigarettes that is another story


----------



## (X) (Apr 24, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Only reason I am still just "thinking" about running a competition is because I am getting married this summer (!) and I am wondering if I have the time to plan it all to the level people expect and deserve. I would hate it if people came from abroad and used their money, time and energy and were not happy.
> 
> I will think about it all and then decide if the time is right. It seems there is interest!
> 
> And BTW, Norway is not expensive if you only plan to stay here a weekend/some days. If you plan on buying alchohol or cigarettes that is another story



I will be very happy to help out


----------

